# School!!!



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i have 2 teacher i absolutly hate. one i think might have a mental disorder though and the other is jsut a huge bee itch.

good thing about my school is if i cant stand them any more i can leave teh class when ever i want. I like college:thumbs_up


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish I was in college


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Just skip the class......But really just think know it won't last forever...Thats what got me through school and into Guideing School!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> I wish I was in college


i like it alot more then HS.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

2 beeches. i just zone off or throw things.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

lets see one...two...three...four...five...wait... im out of fingers
my spanish,physical science,chior teachers arent my best of friends
mostly because i talk a lot and am a smart @$$ 
but there are two teachers that iam good friends with
my pe and history
my history teacher just deals with my comments and gives me the same feedback


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

School is pretty good for me 2nd semester. I have like 2 hours everyday of free, and all my teachers are pretty cool  Sorry to hear you guys are having some rough times


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

i have one who is hard and another one who is Crazy!


----------



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

That is why I like home schooling! :wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

online school FTW!!!!


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

guncrazy72 said:


> That is why I like home schooling! :wink:


I second that and if i do my school at night it leaves the day open to do stuff on fourms or to hunt!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't have any teacher I can't stand. Frankly, I actually like a number of my teachers. Mostly because I can't stand most of the STUDENTS in my school, I guess I can jsut see it from there perspective- so it's hard for me to really hold anything against them.

That being said, I can stand school about as much as an itch between the shoulder blades. Drives me nuts. People are dumb, selfish, and I swear the concept of drama is god's way of punishing us.

Oh, and for the record I'm a real smart @$$. I mean really bad. But I keep it on topic and within check, and I could count all the teachers who haven't like me on one hand- with fingers left over. Things go alot more smoothly when you aren't actively making things harder on others. Just something to think about folks .


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

i only like my history and shop teacher, but with all of this snow i havent had to go to school yet this week just hope that i have off tomorrow. suppost to get more snow tonight and saturday:wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> That being said, I can stand school about as much as an itch between the shoulder blades. Drives me nuts. People are dumb, selfish, and I swear the concept of drama is god's way of punishing us.


Amen to that!

No, school's not bad for me. I have a lot of good friends there, and I get along with all of my teachers. I am in the top of my class, so I am sure that helps. That, and my sisters had half of my teachers already, and they left a good mark on the family.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have teachers that I don't like, come to think of it, its all but a handful of people in the building. I also have to say that it may not be the teachers....


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I go to school and get good grades and my teachers are ok but I hate it. I have a few good friends but most of my friends are at the bow shop, at my school if you don't live and breath football, basketball, baseball, or track you basically don't have many friends.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it's safe to assume that all of us would rather be at the range than at school. Am I correct?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would rather be in school, just to hang out with my friends and the teachers I do like. I don't try in all but two classes and I am passing everything, so I can just hang out


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got two teachers that I can't stand. I think they are both idiots, and I'm serious when I say that I'm 95% sure I'm getting dumber in those subject areas. Good news is hangin with friends and other sports/extra curriculars. Still, it something we all gotta go through and live with if any of us want to amount to anything. And besides, next year is my senior year, and then off to college!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have 4 teachers. Science likes to call my class "Folks" "This is reality folks" And my English teacher is just weird, she just goes on, and on and on talking about random stuff.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> I have 4 teachers. Science likes to call my class "Folks" "This is reality folks" And my English teacher is just weird, she just goes on, and on and on talking about random stuff.


our spanish teacher was kicked out of school for a couple days for hitting a student
she has thrown books, broke a window because she was mad at us for complaining that the thermometer read 86 in winter and couldnt get it open so she just hit it to break off the frost... well more that frost broke out

another story about New London High School
we had a flood this fall and some electrical stuff got wet in the boiler in september well by the time november rolled around and they havent orderd parts it was cold in the school in the spanish room that we were complaining about being hot was 59
cold enougt that we had a schedgule for a couple days

Carhart tuesdays
Space heater wendsdays
Blanket thursdays
we couldnt think of anything for monday and friday

I dont mean to sound like a prissy junior girl but it is hard not to complain


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I know I'd rather be out shooting. Especially since I got one of my best friends intrigued by archery too

But our school hasn't had a roof for years, they just this summer fixed it (nothing like buckets in the halls). It's also terrible on temp. The windows are old. Some of the rooms were under 40*. Of course, I hold that against the administration, not the teachers. They hate it as much as the rest of us!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> I have 4 teachers. Science likes to call my class "Folks" "This is reality folks" And my English teacher is just weird, she just goes on, and on and on talking about random stuff.


Teachers like that are cool. My english teacher will get on a tangent and keep going, then come back to topic and go on another tangent. It's fun that way, because it means less time spent on actually talking about english. :wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

we have one teacher that i dont have this year that strays off starts talking about random if you call it "life" lessons 
makes no sense at all 
he doesent even teach us either
he gives us all of the worksheets for the chapter and expects them done in a week


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, Considering I'm homeschooled and the only two teachers I have are my mom and some dude on the computer, I don't hate my teachers, but......I HATE SCHOOL!!!!! Especially those really nice days where I could be outside either shooting my bow or ridin my horse!! I hate it!! But yeah I don't hate my teachers!!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a teacher like that.... her name is mrs judd... shes an art teacher... she doesnt let us take our backpacks into the rooom... she screams at everything you do... if you mouth off she calls the dean to come and escort us out of the room.... if you need to borrow something she takes you cell fone, ipod, shoe, etc etc... i hate her


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

bowtechy95 said:


> i have a teacher like that.... her name is mrs judd... shes an art teacher... she doesnt let us take our backpacks into the rooom... she screams at everything you do... if you mouth off she calls the dean to come and escort us out of the room.... if you need to borrow something she takes you cell fone, ipod, shoe, etc etc... i hate her


Yeah, when you have to borrow a pencil or piece of paper, my teacher takes your shoe. Its retarted. But only 3 1/2 more years!!!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

there's a couple of teachers like that in my school but i don't have them 

there are two that i could walk in the classroom hear the teacher's voice and have a headache in 30 seconds 

i only go 4 periods then i go home and do what i want


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I dont know how old most of you guys are (Im only a sophomore), but one thing I will say is that it gets better as it goes. Each year seems to go by faster, and I dont hate going to school anymore like I used to.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i am home-schooled and I like it a whole bunch more than private school. I don't ever want my future children to go to school but to be home schooled. i went to a private Christian school for 10 years and after a while the kids there were bad, very bad. Just 'cause you're at a Christian school doesn't mean everybody's a Christian and doesn't mean they're all going to act like one. it sure enough didn't help me or my grades and before school was over last year i told my dad, "I want to be homeschooled and don't listen to me later on if i say that i change my mind because I know i will be making a foolish mistake!" so here i am doing homeschooling and couldn't be happier and I don't even miss my friends at all, I don't need those kind of friends, i got Jesus, my Dad, a couple of church friends, a friend that I see up at our hunting camp, you guys here on AT and my bow!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> i am home-schooled and I like it a whole bunch more than private school. I don't ever want my future children to go to school but to be home schooled. i went to a private Christian school for 10 years and after a while the kids there were bad, very bad. Just 'cause you're at a Christian school doesn't mean everybody's a Christian and doesn't mean they're all going to act like one. it sure enough didn't help me or my grades and before school was over last year i told my dad, "I want to be homeschooled and don't listen to me later on if i say that i change my mind because I know i will be making a foolish mistake!" so here i am doing homeschooling and couldn't be happier and I don't even miss my friends at all, I don't need those kind of friends, i got Jesus, my Dad, a couple of church friends, a friend that I see up at our hunting camp, you guys here on AT and my bow!


Don't count out public schools. I know I rag on them alot, but the socialization skills I pick up there are well worth it.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> Don't count out public schools. I know I rag on them alot, but the socialization skills I pick up there are well worth it.


I have to agree with Kegan on this one. Social skills are the biggest thing you learn at a public school. The ability to interact with other people is really important, and you can't learn that on a computer at home.

I'm not saying you don't have social skills, I'm just saying it is something everybody needs to have. And I know some people who are in public school that don't really have them...


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

dont mind school but one teacher and a few kids have to be the biggest annoyance of my life. they take everything way to serious like b ball and baseball its supposed to be fun especially in PE but they have to make it a drama hour by complaining about everything and thinking they are some hot **** when they cant even do it as good as the other people. i think people personally are getting crazier by the day. wish we could just go out and shoot some 3d and enjoy life


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Mach12 said:


> dont mind school but one teacher and a few kids have to be the biggest annoyance of my life. they take everything way to serious like b ball and baseball its supposed to be fun especially in PE but they have to make it a drama hour by complaining about everything and thinking they are some hot **** when they cant even do it as good as the other people. i think people personally are getting crazier by the day. wish we could just go out and shoot some 3d and enjoy life


I agre pepole cant come down and enjoy life.:angel:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I have to agree with Kegan on this one. Social skills are the biggest thing you learn at a public school. The ability to interact with other people is really important, and you can't learn that on a computer at home.
> 
> I'm not saying you don't have social skills, I'm just saying it is something everybody needs to have. And I know some people who are in public school that don't really have them...


i went to actual school for 10 years and i got alot of social skills from that, especially since there were many different "types" of kids there, some I tried to keep away from since they would be a bad influence which is one of the main reasons I went to home-schooling, besides, I can socialize after church services with my friends.:thumbs_up The main reason i went to homeschooling is because i like to get my work done with and i don't like to sit there and have to do all kinds of stuff and listen to a teacher for an hour instead of picking up the book or work and understand it on my own which would cut the time in half since i can do that well. I'm the same in most situations, if I have some work to do i will go ahead and do it first and then have the rest of the day to do what I would like to, that and when i can do homeschool, i can take my school with me for a few days up at the hunting camp or something like that.


----------

